# can i put Apistogramma cacatuoides in a 10 gallon?



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

can i put Apistogramma cacatuoides in a 10 gallon?


----------



## BruceWatts (Mar 1, 2008)

Sure you can put them in a 10 gallon but that will not be the best environment for them to thrive. 

I always recommend that dwarfs chiclids be given at least a 20 gallon tank. They need more room to establish territories and caves for shelter and spawning. 

Apistos are small for chiclids but they still are pretty full bodied when compared to the small fish that are usually kept in 10 gallon tanks.

Sure it can be done but when it comes to making a home for your aquatic pets more room is always better than cramped quarters.

Bruce


----------



## xdoomsongx (Jun 27, 2008)

I would agree with Bruce, I think that a 20L would be much better than a 10, and 20L are nice planted tanks from what I hear .


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I have bred my triple reds in a 10 gallon tank without problems. It was on my desk at work. The male always greeted me with a a nice display first thing in the morning. They primarily hung around their coconut love cave anyway. That said it is always good to give your fish as big a tank as you can if only for the greater environmental stability inherent in a larger tank.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

To take a different route here.

I couldnt keep Apistos alive anytime I ever tried them for whatever reason. Water would be ideal, temps werent an issue, planted tank anything else in the tank would do great.

Last chance/attempt, I picked up 2 Apisto Borelli's to decide once and for all if I could in fact keep them.

15h, medium planted, Fluval 105, inhabitants are 12 CPD and possibly a few shrimp.

2 months later, the Apistos are alive and seem to be doing ok.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

borellii are the best for smaller tanks. ive bred A. borellii "opal" in a 10g years ago. it can be done, but it will take some effort.


----------

